# Fiesty baby EBJD



## FoxFire110 (Sep 18, 2010)

This is the biggest of my baby EBJD.
He thinks he is big, bad and ugly,
at least with things that don't fight back LOL


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

What is EBJD? It's hard to tell what the blue creature is in the picture. Can you make it larger? -- someonefishy


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol aww hes cute


----------



## FoxFire110 (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks, he is cute, the photo was a little blurry, dang things just won't swim in place for me.
I'll try and get a bigger/better photo for an update.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't care what color it is..it is a jack dempsey..it has that name for a good reason..jack dempsey was a champion boxer...a rather pugnacious fellow..


----------



## FoxFire110 (Sep 18, 2010)

he is a ornary little cuss and full of himself. he is so brave .. at least until a fish stands their ground, then he swims away and hides for awhile. I would want this "color phase" or whatever it is just because its so pretty, add the attitude of the species and got to have it.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw he's a cutie!!! Love the attitude


----------



## FoxFire110 (Sep 18, 2010)

he died this morning, was fine.. two days ago stopped eating, the damn white stringy fecal matter, used jpc as directed died anyway.


----------

